# Allgemein nützliche Links zur Fischerprüfung und Fischereipolitik



## Sailfisch (15. Oktober 2007)

Hier einige Links von allgemeinem Interesse:

Bundesbereich: http://www.portal-fischerei.de/index.php?id=1079

Europapolitik ist:
Für Europa: http://www.portal-fischerei.de/index.php?id=1041


----------



## angelnarr (13. November 2007)

*AW: Allgemein nützliche Links zur Fischerprüfung und Fischereipolitik*

Hallo,
einer meiner "Lehrer"  hat ein  tolles Projekt. Guggst du hier: www.aqua-globe.net. Die Navigation ist zwar nicht so übersichtlich, aber über Gewässerkunde erfährt man einiges. 

Gruß
Harry


----------

